# Migra or Migray



## Margrave

Hello,

I am writing a book about Hungarian relatives. I need help translating the full text into the birthday entry below, from Josephus Andreas (it seems) Migra or Migray/Migrai. Also, if anybody can confirm what is the exact surname written there, if Migra, Migrai or Migray, this will help me much.

Any help is welcome! 

Rgs

Link to birth registry here Josephus Migra (i, y) born 26 April 1825 line | Diigo
Josephus Migra(i, y), born in 26th April 1825 in Ruzomberok


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Margrave,

Migray seems to be most likely to me but it is very difficult to decipher the handwriting.


----------



## Torontal

Hi,

It is illegible for me what you linked and I think it is in Latin anyway, not in Hungarian (church books were kept in Latin in that time). But I also checked the entry for the same person (or I believe it is the same one, i doubt there were more than one Josephus Migra born on 26th April 1825 in Ruzomberok ) on FamilySearch






According to this entry his name was Josephus and his father's name was Andreas Migra (his mother being called Maria Gasper(?) After the name of the parents A. Conf (?) stands for Augustinae Confessiones (=Augsburg Confession=Lutheran), and after that Rosenb (?) for Rosenberg = Ruzomberok.


Also as i looked around for other hits in the Ruzomberok church books, the _Migra_ spelling could be the correct form of the family name, that is the most frequent (90%+) spelling form by far.


----------



## Margrave

Hello, Zsanna and Torontal, thank you so much for the efforts. Yes, Migra is a common name in that region. Thank you for confirming this and for the translation. In the last column there are the names Laurentius and Dorothea xxx, are you able to understand their surname and the following word "civ..." or something like this?


----------



## Torontal

They were the godparents, my reading is Laurentius & Dorothea Jancsó (?) and I think _cives_ stands for citizens (that is their social status, burghers/citizens of the town of Ruzomberok).


----------



## Margrave

@Torontal thank you! I am adding this information to the book.


----------

